# Hart or Dalluge hammer ?



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello everyone hope everyone had a great Christmas (if you celebrate ) I lay Block and finish concrete but i am starting to learn how to do framing its fun but i had a question for people on here What framing hammer would you recommend a Bob Hart original or Dalluge ? I see a lot of people using Harts and people swear by them I have A 21 oz Dalluge that swings great hits hard and looks bitchin but i am wondering if these Harts are really as good as everyone says ( i am talking about the bob hart hammer not the chinese new harts ) So can you tell me if you would recommend them and if you have swung both brands of hammers can you tell me how the Dalluge compares to the Hart ? Thanks PS i also attached a picture of my dalluge


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Look up hardcore hammers, fit and finish on my titanium dalluge was embarassing.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If you like your Dalluge, keep on swinging it. I have the Dalluge titanium framer; it's a great hammer.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

you're really not gonna notice much difference. it's the guy swinging it, not the hammer.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

asgoodasdead said:


> you're really not gonna notice much difference. it's the guy swinging it, not the hammer.


Unless its a stiletto.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 105228


Awesome to see a made in the USA sticker in those


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

chewy said:


> Look up hardcore hammers, fit and finish on my titanium dalluge was embarassing.


Those look like cool hammers but do they drive bails all the way flush ?


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> If you like your Dalluge, keep on swinging it. I have the Dalluge titanium framer; it's a great hammer.


Thanks I will keep it around unless something breaks it or makes it useless The Dalluge line is like a secret gold mine I love mine


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

asgoodasdead said:


> you're really not gonna notice much difference. it's the guy swinging it, not the hammer.


Very true there is a lot of guys that swear by those hammer so i wanted to see what thats all about


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

chewy said:


> Look up hardcore hammers, fit and finish on my titanium dalluge was embarassing.


I got a Hardcore a couple weeks ago...for framing it's truly awesome!


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

mstrat said:


> I got a Hardcore a couple weeks ago...for framing it's truly awesome!


Oh...and it's 100% made in the USA.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

socalmason said:


> Those look like cool hammers but do they drive bails all the way flush ?


Yep, I usually just use paslode 90mm gun nails for dwangs, they dont sit above the surface at all that I have noticed.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

mstrat said:


> I got a Hardcore a couple weeks ago...for framing it's truly awesome!


Great for formwork too for me, I can sink the claws into ply and rotate the handle around and get a perfect hole to bring out a 25mm conduit stub.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

chewy said:


> Great for formwork too for me, I can sink the claws into ply and rotate the handle around and get a perfect hole to bring out a 25mm conduit stub.


 cool i will have to try one of those in the future


----------

